# 65 Power Steering issue



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello
I recently installed power steering on my 65 GTO. I purchased the Steering Box, the Steering Pump and Hoses through NAPA. I got the brackets and the steering coupler that I needed from Ames Pontiac. I bought the Standard Box with the 3 to 4 Turns Ratio. My issue is when driving down the road especially when I turn slightly towards the right, the car sort of intermittently jerks towards the right. It will do this for a moment or so after I come out of the turn as well. Does not do this at all when turning left. Its not terrible but is annoying. I was hoping it may go away after driving a bit, but it has not. Is there a Proportioning or equalizing valve internal to the Gear Box that may be causing this? If so, is there anything that can be done or does the Gear Box need to be replaced? It does have a two year warranty. I am thinking it is in the Steering Gear Box but maybe its not. Any advise appreciated.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Did you check your front end alignment and the condition of your suspension parts? Out of adjustment caster/camber/toe-in can cause this, as can worn A arm bushings, idler arm, and tie rod ends. Yes, the gearbox does have valving that can become unbalanced, but check the front end alignment/condition first.


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Had already looked at Front suspension and all was good. It had been replaced not too long ago. Alignment was checked today and was good. Can anything be done with the gearbox other than replace?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not practically. You need to know what you're doing and have all the tools, etc. For $140 or so, not worth it. Very easy to ruin the steering shaft seal on the install, etc. Better off waranty-ing it..


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advise once again.
Would you happen to know where exactly the Jack instruction decal is located on the 65 Trunk Lid? The restoration book only says right side of underside of lid. I would like to put it where Pontiac would have put it.


----------

